# Gumbo Recipe Mystery



## mdrobe2

Here is the gumbo recipe I got from a chef. I would like to make it, but he did not give me enough details. Hoping you all will help...

1 onion (diced)

1 bell pepper (diced)

3 stalks of celery (diced)

1/2 cup of flour

1/2 cup of bacon grease or cooking oil

Sautee all of the above until onion starts to brown then add flour to make roux

Add 4 cups broth (chicken?) I would be using canned broth I guess.

Add spices of your choice- his suggestions- oregano (1/2 t), basil (1 t), parsley (4 T), chilli powder (1 T), garlic powder (couple shakes), black pepper (to taste), Tony's (1 t), salt to taste, bay leaf, kitchen bouquet (to darken)

He says it serves 8-10 people- I thought I would add shrimp and crab meat.

My questions- should I use bacon grease or cooking oil and if cooking oil what kind? Vegetable? Bacon grease seems like it would be unhealthy, but good. What kind of broth should I use? How long shouldI cook it and at what temp? How long to cook the crab meat and shrimp in the mix? I understand it should not take long for the seafood to cook- like maybe 2 minutes. My abbreviations- t (teaspoon), T (tablespoon). I am guessing based on what he wrote down for me. Thanks for the help and I made this once before and it was good but not as good as the chef's. Lastly- what kind of onion? Yellow?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Anycooking oil will make a reux,but the bacon grease adds a little to the flavor and you can scoop it off the top at the end as it simmers.I put okra in early on and add chicken oysters crab meat shrimp and triggerfish at the last so it cooks just enough to flake up. They also have premade reux in the stores now but thats cheatin'.


----------



## mdrobe2

Thanks for the reply Breeze Fabricators. I will be posting once I try the gumbo- it was not bad last time when I winged it. I did not expect it to be as good as the chef's anyway.


----------



## Ultralite

come over here mike and get dale's recipe...her gumbo is the bomb!...


----------



## mdrobe2

Ultralite- You know I have tried Dale's gumbo and it is awesome, but she is a chef and I am a recipe follower. Plus,I thought I had to be blood family to be privy to that kind of info!


----------



## mdrobe2

I figured Tabasco was a given. Thanks for the help everybody.


----------



## bamasam

I always add some Paprika and a few Red pepper flakes to kick it up a notch. Put your Sausages in early and seafood right before you are ready to take it off the stove.


----------



## mdrobe2

Thanks bamasam. I did not think about paprika- don't cook with it much but I thinkI have some. The red pepper would be good- it does have some heat to it.


----------



## ReelDuel

I always make the roux first. Take it to a dark copper penny color then add the trinity. (Bell pepper, onion and celery) Sweat the vegies till tender than add the stock. For stock I just boil the heads and shells from the shrimp I use in the gumbo. Make sure you use Andouille for you sausage*. *


----------



## mdrobe2

I always wondered how to make a shrimp stock- is that all you have to do is boil the heads and shells? For how long? I think that would be tastier than canned chicken broth. Also, you guys all mix your sausage with your seafood? I was told that was a no no. I agree sausage in a gumbo should be andouille, but I thought it was either chicken or sausage or seafood gumbo but not both. Hope I am not starting a big debate here! Thanks very much everybody for the help. I can't wait to make the gumbo- it's for Christmas. I'm off to Google shrimp stock recipes.


----------



## FelixH

> *mdrobe2 (12/22/2008)* I agree sausage in a gumbo should be andouille, but I thought it was either chicken or sausage or seafood gumbo but not both. Hope I am not starting a big debate here!


In my humble Louisiana-born-and-raised-opinion, sausage belongs in Every gumbo. All the other meats can be mixed and matched, but sausage has to always be there for me.

Andouille is sometimes hard to find, but I've found that Conecuh sausage is Great in gumbo. 

Also, I agree that it's best to make the roux before adding any of the veggies. I usually brown the sausage a little, then pull it out and add enough veg oil and flour to make the roux. I like mine to be about the consistency of pancake batter and let it go until it's dark brown... darker than peanut butter, but not as dark as milk chocolate. Anywhere in between there will make a good gumbo.

Then I add the trinity, cook til the onions are translucent.Then it's time to put the sausage back in and add all the liquid and spices.Add chicken now, if you're going too. 

For crab, I like it to simmer in the pot for the last 20 minutes or so. For shrimp, no more than about 10 minutes on a low simmer.


----------



## BananaTom

*When making Gumbo - follow the above and then add your own additions. Everyone has their own way of making it. You can not go wrong. *

*Some also add chicken, oysters, crab, fish, shrimp, pork, ham.*

*The cheating part is the ready made Reaux. Savios has a good product found at Winn Dixie, Jerrys Cajun Cafe, Joe Patti Seafood and other places.*

*Just be careful with the salt, and if you ever put too much salt into anything, peel a potatoe and put it in. It will soak up the salt, take it out and discard.*


----------



## mdrobe2

That's a sweet tip from Banana Tom about the salt. Thanks very much to everyone for the help.I will definitely post a pic of my gumbo when I cook it. You all are awesome to help out. I agree that gumbo can be a ritual- my Dad acts like he is painting the Sistine Chapel when he makes it. Makes me appreciate the work that went into it all the times he made it for us. FYI- we lived in LA. for 12 years and he puts sausage, chicken, shrimp, and crawfish in his gumbo. Here we go on the sausage &chicken vs. seafood gumbodebate. I can honestly say that the shrimp and crabmeat gumbo I had at Poor Boy's Riverside Inn in Lafayette LA is the best gumbo I have ever had, with the recipe the chef above gave mebasically tied for first.


----------



## mdrobe2

Here is the recipe from Poor Boy's Riverside Inn in Lafayette, LA. They helped out a lot, not. Can't blame them for protecting a trade secret.

<TABLE borderColor=white cellSpacing=0 borderColorDark=white cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=left borderColorLight=white border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom height=31><TD vAlign=bottom align=left width="100%" colSpan=6>Seafood Gumbo </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD><DIV align=center>*<DIV align=left>







</DIV>*</DIV><DIV align=left>
*Ingredients:*
</DIV><DIV align=left><UL><LI>crabmeat</DIV><LI>1 large kitchen sink</DIV><LI>crawfish</DIV><LI>a whole lot of time</DIV><LI>shrimp</DIV><LI>1 tbsp of patience</DIV><LI>oysters</DIV><LI>1 pinch of secrets</DIV></LI>[/list]</DIV>

*(we can't give you all our secrets, enjoy!)*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## FelixH

oh, I forgot to mention earlier if you like okra in it, throw that in when you add the liquid.

And if you like filet, add it to the pot when you shut off the heat. Or just sprinkle a little on top of each serving.


----------



## BananaTom

> *FelixH (12/22/2008)*oh, I forgot to mention earlier if you like okra in it, throw that in when you add the liquid.
> 
> And if you like *filet*, add it to the pot when you shut off the heat. Or just sprinkle a little on top of each serving.


*Agreed. *

*And when you do - you end the debate of seafood gumbo vs chicken gumbo vs okra gumbo and so on. *

*It is now <U>Filet Gumbo !!!</U> as the song goes. Once Filet is added - never place on high heat again - it will clump. I add it at the end - after seafood and stir in until it reaches the consistancy I desire. *

*Have fum with it - learn to make your OWN pot.*


----------



## BananaTom

*And if - when making the roux -should it burn - throw it out -start over. The <U>roux</U> is the most important part. Should that not go well, and you put all the money to follow into the pot - and it is bad - you will never forget it. That is why many use a roux in the jar vs using the bacon grease, flower and apices. If that is not done perfect - you will loose the entire pot.*


----------



## FishnLane

the Flavor is all in the stock boys!!


----------



## BananaTom

> *FishnLane (12/23/2008)*the Flavor is all in the stock boys!!


*Lane - After eating yours- I crown youthe "Gumbo Queen"*

*Anything you say about Gumbois now the law we live by.*


----------



## captken

ReelDuel is right on. Gotta make the roux first. Use really low heat to brown the flour. Definitely use bacon grease. When it is exactly right, it will be the color of a new penny and smell so good you'll drool down your shirt front.

Add fast cooking stuff last and don't cook it to much. If I make a real big bunch to freeze, I'll dump part of the pot out for freezing before I add the fast cooking ingredients. Whe I cook the Gumbo I froze, I add the fast cooking ingredients when the forzen stuff gets to boiling.

HUSHPUPPY GUMBO DUMPLIN'S

Try this:Before you add the fast cook ingredients, mix up a batch of Martha White Hushpuppies using just enough scalding water to make a very thick mush. (the kind with the dried onion flakes) Stick this in the microwave for about a minute (MOL depending on the size of the batch) About 5 minutes before serving, drop Tea spoonfuls of this hushpuppy mix into the Gumbo. Roll them with your hands if you need them round.

Try this with Chili and Ham N' Bean Soup too.


----------



## Ultralite

The roux is the MOST important step and it has to be done first. I am going to share a secret for never fail roux that was given to me by my sister...who is a chef. When she needs massive amounts of roux she does not stand in front of a hot stove and stir away...it goes in the oven.



I swear it works...and forget bacon grease...or oil... a good seafood gumbo should start with pure unsalted butter and flour...equal parts. Melt butter in a large stock pan...I have a special calphalon 8 1/2 qt. pan that is wider than tall for this. Add flour and mix until combined. Then place covered pot in a 350 degree oven and set your timer for 15 minutes. Take out and stir...a flat spatula works great for this. Place back in oven for 15 more minutes...then take out and stir again....keep repeating until you get the color you want. I aim for somewhere around the color of peanut butter to the copper penny color and it takes from 45 minutes to over an hour but you can walk away in between stirring and it will never burn like on the stove top...this is especially true for a roux made with butter. Pure seafood gumbo should have the lighter roux IMHO... and the stock should always be made from the shrimp heads and shells...period.





As for sausage...it's a must at my house for seafood gumbo.... and shrimp, fish (grouper), crab, scallops along with okra...no file if you add okra. No chicken either...just seafood...if I want chicken then I make chicken and sausage gumbo...Secret to a good gumbo is the in order you add things to the roux and how long you cook them before you add the next:hungry...





Ms. Ultralite


----------



## WW2

When I make Chicken Gumbo I add gizzards and hearts too. Crazy good.


----------



## mdrobe2

I hope I've said thanks enough to everyone that replied to this post, but if not, THANKS EVERYBODY! Here are my thoughts- 

I am really leaning towards adding some sausage to the gumbo. I have always heard andouille is the way to go, but someone mentioned Conecuh sausage-I assume that is a brand rather than a type. Am I wrong?

Part of my goal with this post was to devise a PFF recipe for a quick and easy gumbo. The more I learn about the process the more I am starting to think of gumbo as a ritual or an art. I am going to combine the tips I received and I will let everyone know what happens. My girlfriend is rapidly becoming a seafood addict after not eating seafood for much of her life, so she will be my judge. She ate A LOT of Dad's gumbo at Thanksgiving. I have purposely not asked Dad for his recipe due to it's labor intensity and the desire to come up with my own recipe, based on whatI got from the chef who provided the framework I posted above.

I am not using okra- I know that is blasphemy since the word gumbo means okra, butI don't like okra and it seems like it adds a slimy texture to gumbo. 

One concern I have is the ratio of ingredients in my recipe- I have 2 lbs. of shrimp and a pound of crab claw meat already. I am hoping the liquid amounts will be adequate to make a good pot and serve 8 to 10 folks. Of course I will serve the gumbo over rice- not sure if that is correct or not but is the wayI always had it.

As to the file', or ground sassafras leaves, I am undecided. Probably won't have any on hand, but may buy some if I decide to use a pre-made roux. I am leaning towards the pre-made roux due to the cost of the shellfish and subsequent risk to my gumbo if I screw up the roux.

Special thanks to Dale (Mrs. Ultralite) and fishin lane (sp.?) I hope my recipe evolves to the level you gals are at. I'll let everyone know.


----------



## bamasam

Mike Conecuh sausage is a brand that is made in Conecuh county, Alabama. Ecellant spicey sausage with good texture for cooking. 

If you are going with the store bought way try out the Zatarans Gumbo base and season to taste.


----------



## mdrobe2

I am going to admit at this time that I am in posession of a 16 oz. jar of Kary's Roux. Got it from Winn Dixie this morning. It is made in Ville Platte, LA. That gives it street cred in my book.It is likely that I will no longer be welcome to fish at Ultralite's if Dale gets wind of this. Furthermore, I have some andouille sausage (Manda brand) that I am going to put in my seafood gumbo. It is quite possible that I will be denied permission to cross the state line into Louisiana the next time I try to go to work. However, if I can find a "cheating" way to make a truly good gumbo you can bet I will post it. My apologies to all the truly talented chefs out there- [Dale K. and FishinLane (sp.?)] I'm going for the easy way out this time. Guess I need to go peel the shrimp. Merry Christmas everybody, hope you enjoyed the humor I attempted in this post.


----------



## fishn4real

Quote - "The more I learn about the process the more I am starting to think of gumbo as a ritual or an art." 

You are soooo right, and in some households, at certain times it is a religion, where the stove is the altar, and the ingredients are added by the high priest/priestess, and accompanied by the hymns of old blues and cajun music. I know, cause we hold these services at our house every year on the 1st Saturday following the end of Hurricane season. You're invited.


----------



## Rich Lacour

I am a LA native and I believe sausage should be in every gumbo. I also use the Conecuh smoked sausage and it is excellent in the gumbo.


----------



## fred

This is an old thread, but I'll throw in my two cents. 

1. You are right, gumbo *<U>means</U>* okra, just put it in early and cook it down 'til all you see is the seeds. 

2. As someone else said above, the flavor is in the stock. In addition to shrimp head stock (I put shrimp shells and a couple of chicken thighs too) I put my crabs on ice (live) until they stop kicking and then pull the bodies apart. Cook the crab bodies (the meat part)with onion, celery, bell pepper, salt and a little lemon peel, then after the crabs are done (20 min at most) pull them out and boil the water downto keep as stock.

I like a little diced tomato in mine, but not too much, and no tomato sauce.

The recipe I saw above is short on onion, sweet yellow onions, you can hardly put too many.


----------



## jigslinger

> I like a little diced tomato in mine, but not too much, and no tomato sauce.


I agree. I use a can of rotel tomatoes in mine and make my stock with the shrimp shells. Extra onions, probably 3/2/1 ratio with onions, celery, and bell peppers. No okra


----------



## ReelDuel

I thought okra was a must also. Like it was said you should only see seeds when finished. Andouille is a very dark smoked sausage. Conecuh makes pretty good smoked sausage, I have used it many times with great results. Try and find Conecuh Cajun smoked sausage. Making Gumbo is a fun time.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

It is expensive but I start my stock with 1lb.ofl claw meat and a bag of frozen sliced okra. Gets the stock some body and excelent flavor early on so it cooks through the sausage, chicken, and grouper . :usaflag


----------

